# need a new sausage stuffer



## smokerjim (Nov 20, 2019)

looking to get a new sausage stuffer 7-10 pounder, what brands does everyone like. willing to spend a little more for a better one but don't want to break the bank! thanks


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 20, 2019)

SJ,  I have a 5 pounder that I bought from the Sausage Maker 35 years ago and it's still going strong. I also have a 20 pounder from Cabelas,it is 20 years old with no problems


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 20, 2019)

LEM
5 pounder with metal gears for smaller batches.
15 pounder electric for larger batches.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 20, 2019)

Sure like my new LEM  #5
Also use the ( old) 20# Cabelas with electric foot control


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 20, 2019)

I just picked up an old Enterprise # 35 press in mint condition for 100 bucks. It's heavy and built like a tank  but it's made in the USA and not China!! It can handle 16 lbs of meat at a time. I have used the big F Dick stuffer and it rocks but the price is sky high. If your just doing small batches the Cabelas and LEM 15 lber works good and it's light weight. Northern tool has a 15 lber  that's cheaper than the others. Or do like me and borrow a friends and keep an eye on craigslist or Ebay. Xmas is coming and someone will get a present that they will get rid of.


----------



## tx0303 (Nov 20, 2019)

Get a vertical gear driven, like from LEM.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 21, 2019)

I've had a LEM 5# stuffer for years & it has given me no trouble. Metal gears. I have thought about getting a bigger LEM, but we do mostly small batches so it probably wouldn't get used enough to warrant buying one.
Al


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 21, 2019)

thanks everyone, lem looks like most popular here, is anyone familiar with the hakka brand. just wondering because what reviews I read online they seem up there with lem and are quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 21, 2019)

I know a guy that owns a Hakka and he likes it. I researched them and read about plastic stripping on them. Depends on how much you use anything before it wears out I guess. I see 2 F Dick presses for 400 bucks  on Craigslist Seattle . One works the other needs TLC. If I was there I would buy them and fix the TLC and sell it for 500... Come out 100 bucks ahead and have a great press.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 21, 2019)

I was going to go Hakka but found some clones on ebay and saved like $40.  Finish is a little weak but I am happy.  Go with the real deal if you want if perfect.  I really like the setup but it does leave a bit of meat in the stuffer.  Consider this in your decision making.  It's my first stuffer but to me, it's insanely overbuilt.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 21, 2019)

ok thanks, yeah I think most stuffers will leave a bit of meat in the stuffer


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 21, 2019)

Northern tool has 5# stuffer on sale now, metal gears. $79.99


----------



## zwiller (Nov 21, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> ok thanks, yeah I think most stuffers will leave a bit of meat in the stuffer


Agree BUT this stuffer leaves more than others from my research.  I can live with that since I really like the "tri clover" heavy duty stuffer assembly.  All SS no plastic, etc.  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/my-new-stuffer.286896/post-1957126


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 21, 2019)

LEM 5lb and 15 pound vertical stuffers.

just ordered a LEM 20lb motorized stuffer.

I like LEM, but that's not to say there aren't equally good stuffers out there.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 21, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> LEM 5lb and 15 pound vertical stuffers.
> 
> just ordered a LEM 20lb motorized stuffer.
> 
> I like LEM, but that's not to say there aren't equally good stuffers out there.


yeah it seems lem is probably the most popular here, and probably rightfully so. I guess they all have some pro's and con's. i'm down to between a lem and hakka I think


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 22, 2019)

I've got the Hakka 7lb/3L model and I'm definitely not an expert on stuffers though I've used it a couple times. What I do when the tank is out of meat is run the plunger up on "fast" and push the remaining meat in front of the tube and it'll then push most of it thru. Not sure about the comment about plastic stripping but that must be the gasket on the plunger? I use food grade lube on it and if it does wear out Amazon sells replacements.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 22, 2019)

I bought this one. And so far I've been very pleased with it. 





						8x12w 4in1 Beam LED Bar DMX Moving Head Stage Light Washing KTV Club Projector for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 8x12w 4in1 Beam LED Bar DMX Moving Head Stage Light Washing KTV Club Projector at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 22, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> I've got the Hakka 7lb/3L model





Steve H said:


> I bought this one. And so far I've been very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do these crank pretty easily or do you need to put a little muscle behind it, the junky one I have now I really need to put some force behind it to crank it


----------



## zwiller (Nov 22, 2019)

I have same one as Steve.  Only thing I've stuffed so far are sticks and that is through a 10mm tube.  That is TINY.  So it does take a bit of force but I imagine anything else would be much easier.


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 22, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> do these crank pretty easily or do you need to put a little muscle behind it, the junky one I have now I really need to put some force behind it to crank it


The only sausage I've done so far has been brats, 32/35 casings and the 1st run through I was actually surprised on how easily it cranks. No strain at all.

Eta along with the ones Steve H and zwiller have theres a couple on Amazon that look just like the Hakka, Super Deal and Zeny. If I had to do it again I'd buy one of these and save a few bucks. I'm sure they're the same thing as the Hakka.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 22, 2019)

They are very close to the Hakka ones. I've done 19 to 32mm to summer sausage. On the 19mm sticks there is a bit more strain on the handle. But not much at all. Just keep it on low speed and it works great.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 22, 2019)

ok thanks all,


----------



## jbellard (Nov 27, 2019)

I just bought the 11lb Hakka for around $143 on Amazon. Only second time stuffing sausage, (first time I used the grinder to stuff and it took me 2.5 hrs for 12lbs go sausage. 
With the Hakka, stuffing took me 20 min to stuff 12lbs this go around. Toughest thing was cleaning up the mess I had made. 
Id say go bigger than what you think you’ll need because it sure was nice to be done so quickly.


----------



## jbellard (Nov 27, 2019)

jbellard said:


> I just bought the 11lb Hakka for around $143 on Amazon. Only second time stuffing sausage, (first time I used the grinder to stuff and it took me 2.5 hrs for 12lbs go sausage.
> With the Hakka, stuffing took me 20 min to stuff 12lbs this go around. Toughest thing was cleaning up the mess I had made.
> Id say go bigger than what you think you’ll need because it sure was nice to be done so quickly.
> All metal gears and no plastic, also came with 4 different size stuffing tubes.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 28, 2019)

jbellard said:


> I just bought the 11lb Hakka for around $143 on Amazon. Only second time stuffing sausage, (first time I used the grinder to stuff and it took me 2.5 hrs for 12lbs go sausage.
> With the Hakka, stuffing took me 20 min to stuff 12lbs this go around. Toughest thing was cleaning up the mess I had made.
> Id say go bigger than what you think you’ll need because it sure was nice to be done so quickly.


yeah i'm thinking of going with the 10lb, that's what's most of my batches are. will be ordering soon


----------

